
I complained to Lufthansa. Then the phishing started - kiyanwang
https://itnext.io/i-complained-to-lufthansa-then-the-phishing-started-542412297f3e
======
mtmail
> "it’s the only company I’ve ever seen that requires you to provide your
> “Bank Account Information” just to send a message"

Then proceeds to show a screenshot where all banking related fields say
"optional"

~~~
l4u532
I had totally missed that. Oh my.

